# One shot game  in Trenton, NJ



## trentonjoe (Apr 11, 2002)

Howdy-

I am looking to run a game  on May 18th in my basement.  Anyone interested reply here or send an email to trentonjoe@iwon.com.

 It will be "Operation Ogre" an old Judges Guild module.  I believe it was first run at Pacificon in 1979.  Atleast that is what it says!


----------



## trentonjoe (Apr 19, 2002)

bump


----------

